# pink sugar



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Does anyone make one that does not discolor soap ?

Thanks , Patty


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No, good ones contain way to much vanilla for it to stay anything but tan. If you try to lighten it with TD you will get a yellow cast to it also. Vicki


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine turned really dark brown...tan I can handle.


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

Yah... dark brown it is. And from what I have read, folks have tried to do layers or reverse swirls and it (the dark brown) creeps up into it. Bittercreek North has a vanilla stabilizer (candlesupply.com) that keeps the BS from going brown. I have seen before/after pics and it looks like it works.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I tried using TD in a batch once and the color was just weird looking to me. I don't mind the dark brown soap myself but for customers that don't like brown soap but do like the scent I made a layered bar. The bottom 2/3 had pink clay and was scented very lightly with lovespell. The top 1/3 was PS scented a little heavier than usual. It smelled really nice. Just sold my last two bars. I'm going to try another scent on the bottom next time.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Most vanilla stabalizers are for M&P.

Don't use too much TD, a big heaping tablespoon for 14 pounds of butters and oils. I also don't scent my swirling portion. My Pink Sugar is not dark. And you can see my pink swirl, it's clay. Vicki


----------

